# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  What Ski/Snowboard Game would you get for WII

## Frasier

Want to get ski/snowboard game for the wii and not sure which to get. Should I get family ski and snowboard? If so why? Pros and cons would be helpful :Smile:  or should I get wii mountain sports? And the same info again would be good. I have the wii balance board incase that's helpful at all

----------

